

Cofactor Genomics (YC S15) plans to analyze cRNA for consumer diagnostics - qasar
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/cofactor-genomics/

======
davemessina
Hi everyone! Dave Messina from Cofactor Genomics here. I'd be happy to answer
any questions you might have.

~~~
qCOVET
I don't know much about circRNAs so excuse my naiveness - I wonder if it could
be used for gene replacement therapy in the future? Something like, if there
is a stop codon somewhere in the middle of a gene, the small piece of circRNA,
contains the correct version of that stop codon and is introduced into the
cell. Next thing you know, that stop codon is by passed, as the transcription
or translation machinery builds an entire good sequence using the DNA and the
good code circRNA. Also, since they are resistant to degradation, they might
be good shuttle vehicles for tiny 'good copy' exons.

~~~
davemessina
I am not an expert in gene therapy, but I think getting the transcription or
translation machinery to read the "good" copy instead of the stop codon would
be the challenge there.

circRNA have so much value already as a way to diagnose disease — we're
excited about just that powerful capability! Our understanding of circRNAs is
just beginning, and it'll be interesting to see what other applications for
them are invented.

